# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Интервью О.Корытова и К.Чиркина с А.И.Зуевым, полковником запаса

## Д.Срибный

Интервью О.Корытова и К.Чиркина с А.И.Зуевым,
полковником запаса, старшим инспектором-летчиком 14-й отдельной армии ПВО



http://www.airforce.ru/history/cold_war/zuev/zuev.htm

----------


## FLOGGER

Интересно, из каких это пушек на Су-9 он сбивал шары?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Этот же вопрос я задал в комментариях к интервью ))

А вот возник еще один вопрос - возможен ли был пуск ракеты РС-2УС без захвата цели? Была ли блокировка пуска?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Интересно, из каких это пушек на Су-9 он сбивал шары?


Времени  прошло достаточно много, многие детали Анатолий Иванович Зуев видимо забыл, что-то приукрасил. А в основном, интервью понравилось.

----------


## FLOGGER

Я согласен, мне тоже было интересно. Но, согласитесь, что уверенно заявив, что МИГ-17 АДА не доставал, а только Су-9. и, заявив, что сбивал он их из пушек, А.И.Зуев сильно озадачил аудиторию.

----------


## An-Z

> ....
> А вот возник еще один вопрос - возможен ли был пуск ракеты РС-2УС без захвата цели? Была ли блокировка пуска?


Возможен, для её пуска он и не требовался, т.к. ракета наводилась  методом трёх точек и лётчику приходилось удерживать её в луче до встречи с целью. Блокировка применения оружия есть всегда.

----------


## Fighter

> Возможен, для её пуска он и не требовался, т.к. ракета наводилась  методом трёх точек и лётчику приходилось удерживать её в луче до встречи с целью. Блокировка применения оружия есть всегда.


Ракета РС-2УС после пуска должна войти и до срабатывания радиовзрывателя автоматически следовать в равносигнальной зоне РП-9 (режим кругового сканирования) при автосопровождении цели или при работе РП в режиме "закрепленный луч", при котором луч РЛС жестко связан с продольной осью истребителя.  Летчику при пуске в случае автосопровождения цели требовалось удерживать ее в курсовых углах, при которых обеспечивалось автосопровождение (+- 30 град), а при пуске в режиме "закрепленный луч" (при визуальной видимости цели) удерживать перекрестие оптического прицела на ней, по возможности, избегая резких маневров, которые могли бы привести к выскакиванию ракеты из равносигнальной зоны. Режим "закрепленный луч" вследствие малой ЭПР цели был наиболее приемлем при уничтожении аэростатов.
Никаких связей с наличием или отсутствием захвата, как помню, не было, т.е. ракету можно было пустить вне связи с захватом РП цели.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо за ответ! Исчерпывающе ))

----------


## AC

> Времени  прошло достаточно много, многие детали Анатолий Иванович Зуев видимо забыл, что-то приукрасил...


Да, некотрые его ответы вызавают, мягко говоря, много недоразумений...  :Confused:

----------


## PPV

Некоторые уточнения к тексту воспоминаний А.И. Зуева.

1. 849-й ИАП не был первым среди строевых частей, переучивавшихся на Т-3 (Су-9). К 1960 году, когда в этом полку только началось переучивание, на Су-9 уже летали в Савастлейке, Килп-Явре, Стрыю, Каршах, Красноводске, Кировской, и т.д. Однако была одна важная особенность – аэродром Толмачево, на котором в тот момент базировался 849 ИАП, использовался в качестве учебного для переучивания на Су-9 летного состава строевых частей, в частности, именно здесь летом 1959-го начинали практическое переучивание на Т-3 летчики 148 ЦБП (Савастлейка). Такой выбор объяснялся близостью Новосибирского авиазавода, на котором осуществлялся серийный выпуск самолета. 
2. Статистика летных происшествий по Су-9 за 1960 год была немного иной, чем указанная в статье - не 6 катастроф и 2 аварии, а 4 катастрофы и 6 аварий. Это практически ничего не меняет по сути, самолет (и двигатель) были действительно довольно "сырыми", а в последущие 1961-64 г.г. было гораздо хуже, доходило до 38 летных происшествий за год! Ситуация существенно улучшилась лишь во второй половине 60-х, когда дали свои плоды те авральные меры по повышению надежности двигателя и систем самолета, которые предприняли ОКБ совместно со своими смежниками …  
3. Авария на Су-9 у самого А.И. Зуева произошла не в 1961, а в 1962 году.

----------


## Adler

пишет ли он здесь в форум ?
(Анатоли Иванович Зуев )

----------


## Константин Чиркин

> пишет ли он здесь в форум ?
> (Анатоли Иванович Зуев )


Нет,не пишет.

----------


## An-Z

обсуждение матчасти перенёс в соответствующий раздел

----------


## Olkor

Вопрос участнику ППВ. Вспомнил, что 849 ИАП одно время был под командованием Овсянникова П.Б. Нельзя ли уточнить, это не этот ли http://airforce.ru/history/ww2/ovsjannikov/index.htm
Овсянников, и не из состава ли 849 разложенный МиГ-15 УТИ?

----------


## PPV

> Вопрос участнику ППВ. Вспомнил, что 849 ИАП одно время был под командованием Овсянникова П.Б. Нельзя ли уточнить, это не этот ли http://airforce.ru/history/ww2/ovsjannikov/index.htm
> Овсянников, и не из состава ли 849 разложенный МиГ-15 УТИ?


По 849 иап у меня данные лишь с 1958-го, и П.Б. Овсянников в числе командиров здесь не значится. Однако, есть сведения, что в 1954-55 г.г. он командовал 287-м иап, который позднее, с 1958-го года был передан из 151 гв.иад МО ПВО в состав 186 иад и перебазирован в Толмачево, потом - в Купино, и расформирован примерно в 1962 году.
А про 849 иап найти данные можно здесь:
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.pl?board=kupino

----------


## Olkor

Спасибо, просмотрел, но там есть в форуме упоминание об Овсянникове как о "хозяине"... Не сочтете за труд спросить там, был или нет? А МиГ приложил в 56 году...

----------


## Adler

я пытаюсь собрать данные по окладам относительно званий и должностей в ВВС во временном промежутке от 1946 до 1990 гг. в плане их развития,
 чтобы сравнить и лучше понять систему финансирования.
 Я знаю, что с 1 октября 1946 года произошло разделение оплат по званиям и должностям.Прежде пилот получал оклад в 900 руб., пилот с соотв. классностью 1000 руб., ком. звена/отряда 1200 руб. ком. эскадрильи 1700 руб.(здесь у меня нет данных по категории )
 В сентябре 1950 г. пилоты получали доп.паёк в размере 200 руб.Уже 1 октября 1950 года оклад по дожности был вновь повышен и составлял уже для пилотов 1200 руб. плюс 100 руб. за сложности.Получалось у пилота с классн. 1400 руб., а у ком. звена в свою очередь 1700 руб. 
 След. повышение окадов состоялось 1 Июля 1968 года.

я ищу следующий из 1950ый г. :

для НШ ЗНШ в эска и полка, для нач как ПДС, разведки
или связи, хим. сл. и т.д.
1 или 2 окладый это OK.

думаю у НШ эскадриля было в 1946г. с 1200 и 1300 р. и с 1956 г. 
1300 и 1400 р. как нелетные , и тоже с 1956 г.
1600 р. и 1700 руб. как летные. 
у НШ плка думаю 1600 и 1700 или 1700 или 1800 с 1946 г.
нелетные. у для нач ПДС полка 1300 р. нелетные 
и нач разведки 1200 и в 1956г 1300 руб или + 200 руб. паек 1500.

я не знаю.

получаем ли мы это?

----------

